# Baton Rouge Louisiana where to ride.



## doah (Sep 25, 2005)

Looking for a nice 20 to 30 mile loop (or out and back) in Baton Rouge. I'll be there on buisness this weekend and planning to bring the road bike. Any suggestions?


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

i'm also heading to baton rouge for business and was curious of some good riding spots. any local shop rides or weekday training races? any shops that rent bikes so i don't have to bring my own?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*River Road or the velodrome*



roseyscot said:


> i'm also heading to baton rouge for business and was curious of some good riding spots. any local shop rides or weekday training races? any shops that rent bikes so i don't have to bring my own?


River Road is basically the primary road to ride in BR. unless you drive 30 mins up 61 to St. Francisville.


----------

